
The state of UI testing at Mixpanel - mduan
https://engineering.mixpanel.com/2018/10/31/the-state-of-ui-testing-at-mixpanel/
======
spankalee
Looks like this post got shadow-flagged or somehow removed from the main
listing. It's still on new, but not in any of the first 5 top pages, after
being on the front page earlier.

------
neebz
If anyone on mixpanel is reading this I would love to know how do they
maintain mocks? We've been burnt so many times with outdated mocks in my
experience that I've always tried to supplement our front-end tests with
Selenium as they run against a real server.

~~~
mduan
OP here. In our front-end tests, I haven't really noticed cases where the
mocks get out of date that don't cause the test cases using the mock to fail,
at which point we'd update the mock data. We also have end-to-end Selenium
tests as supplement to our front-end tests which helps with catching format
mismatch between front-end and backend (granted they're not that comprehensive
at the moment).

------
AhtiK
We've been experimenting with cypress.io, wondering how would it compare to
the WCT used by the Mixpanel team?

~~~
tdumitrescu
Cypress looks interesting as an all-in-one solution for test runner + paid
remote executor service. Similar builtins to WCT (Mocha, Chai). WCT was
attractive for us as an open-source runner in that it isn't tied into any
company's product; while it comes with good out-of-the-box support for running
on Sauce Labs via standard tools (sauce-connect), there are also ways to use
it with Browserstack and has a plugin system. Feels like a more generic
pluggable building block for testing and less locked in to a particular
vendor.

------
buremba
Our experience is that Cypress is the best tool out there in terms of better
integration with CI tools even though it's not stable yet. We also connect to
our cross-origin staging servers because it feels more e2e to us.

